# Sirloin with Gomer



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Got some seasoning on line the other day and received it in the mail today.  It's called "Gomer's Gooder'n Shit Bar Bur Q Seasoning". So I decided to give it a try since my wife brought home some sirloin and asparagus for dinner.  So I opened the envelope and then opened the bottle and my first thought was "Oh My God this stuff is salty", but I figured it would be good on the meat.  So I lightly seasoned the meat and grilled direct.  It was good stuff!  

Here's some pic's of *Dinner*


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

That was almost my Friday dinner.  except it was fillets and spinach with the sweet potato.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that is what a Sirloin should look like =P~ 
Hey Larry did that bottle come with the hand attached to it?


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Bet that stuff tastes better on hot dogs. :grin:
> 
> 
> It says so on the bottle.



And Hamburger Helper.  #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

How'd Larry get his picture on the bottle?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That was almost my Friday dinner.  except it was fillets and spinach with the sweet potato.




Yeah.....almost! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I don't know about it being good on hot dogs or hamburger helper, but it sure was good on steak.  Just go lightly with it, it's pretty salty.


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

I gotta say that sirloin is prob. my favorite cut of steak...I love the flavor !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I gotta say that sirloin is prob. my favorite cut of steak...I love the flavor !!



Yup. I gotta agree there.
Course, I havent' tried tri-tip...yet. 


Looks great as always Larry! =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I gotta say that sirloin is prob. my favorite cut of steak...I love the flavor !!



I agree John, especially for the money you can't get a better steak in my opinion!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tri tip taste just like sirloin to me.


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't find Tri tip around here..have to special order it...but then again, untill I started buying them on a regular basis, my butcher didn't stock brisket either !


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 4, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Bet that stuff tastes better on hot dogs. :grin:
> 
> 
> It says so on the bottle.


I don't need none o that "gore-may" stuff on my tube steak! I will stick to hot sauce and mayo thank you!  
;.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Burnt Food Dude":3dq5ml0e]Bet that stuff tastes better on hot dogs. :grin:
> 
> 
> It says so on the bottle.


I don't need none o that "gore-may" stuff on my tube steak! I will stick to hot sauce and mayo thank you!  
;.[/quote:3dq5ml0e]
 I'm not sayin' nothin'


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

Mayo on a hot dog ? Ive moved to pickles on my dog and liked that...and I guess it prolly isn't any different than mayo on a bologna sammy...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

Chili and Slaw go on my dogs, otherwise known as a Carolina Dog!  Oh yeahhhhh


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Mayo on a hot dog ? Ive moved to pickles on my dog and liked that...and I guess it prolly isn't any different than mayo on a bologna sammy...


I know it sounds awful.but I saw it on a hot dogstand site outta Maine. The line is out the door for these things. I got my other cops hooked on em now at 7-11. They are good
http://www.hollyeats.com/Flos.htm


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn, some more food to try that I know is no good for me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2006)

BTW, Holly has recently (finally) updated his site....if you haven't been in a while, there's some new stuff.


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I bet they'll put ketchup on you hot dog. That is just plain wrong! Ketchup and hot dogs, yuck!


I'm with you BFD... not a fan of ketchup on a hot dog.  Not so much on a burger either.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I bet they'll put ketchup on you hot dog. That is just plain wrong! Ketchup and hot dogs, yuck!


Ketchup on everything but a hot dog =P~


----------

